# Don't buy a qj timer



## jianziboy (Aug 19, 2010)

don't buy a qjtimer i bought a pink one and it has died the screen doesn't work


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Aug 19, 2010)

Very informative.


----------



## Carrot (Aug 19, 2010)

Yala is the 2907th biggest crater in the solar system....


----------



## aronpm (Aug 19, 2010)

And just because yours doesn't work, nobody should buy them.

Pretty small sample size, don't you think?


----------



## Zane_C (Aug 19, 2010)

I've also had issues with mine.


----------



## Thomas97 (Aug 19, 2010)

have you tried taking out the batteries and putting them back in?


----------



## Kenneth (Aug 19, 2010)

Like the stackmat timers lasts forewer.

QJ are at least cheap...


----------



## vuaquyen92 (Aug 19, 2010)

Because it's a time machine


----------



## StefanR (Aug 19, 2010)

Where have you ordered your timer? Maybe you should try to send it back.


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 19, 2010)

Buy a QJ timer - I bought one and it works.


----------



## Hiero (Aug 19, 2010)

I bought 15 of them and they have all worked great. They seem flimsy but have been dropped and banged many times and continue to work fine. The battery on mine did go out faster than the other ones I sold. I thought there was something wrong with my timer, but I just replaced the batteries and it was fine.


----------



## Carson (Aug 19, 2010)

Hiero said:


> *I bought 15 of them* and they have all worked great. They seem flimsy but have been dropped and banged many times and continue to work fine. The battery on mine did go out faster than the other ones I sold. I thought there was something wrong with my timer, but I just replaced the batteries and it was fine.



What did you do with 15 of them?


----------



## irontwig (Aug 19, 2010)

Carson said:


> Hiero said:
> 
> 
> > *I bought 15 of them* and they have all worked great. They seem flimsy but have been dropped and banged many times and continue to work fine. The battery on mine did go out faster than *the other ones I sold.* I thought there was something wrong with my timer, but I just replaced the batteries and it was fine.
> ...


----------



## r_517 (Aug 19, 2010)

Don't buy a blue police box - It's NOT a time machine at all.


----------



## happyface352 (Aug 19, 2010)

I got a QJ timer when everyone thought they only went in multiples of 0.12 or something. Luckily it's still working up til now ^_^ No real issues yet.


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Aug 19, 2010)

mine works just fine


----------



## Edward (Aug 19, 2010)

dont buy a computer i bought one and it crashed it didnt work no more


----------



## oprah62 (Aug 19, 2010)

dont buy a car i bought a pink one but it doesnt work.
It used to work but now it doesnt.

hmm.


----------



## Logan (Aug 19, 2010)

irontwig said:


> Carson said:
> 
> 
> > Hiero said:
> ...



*I like large bold fonts too.*




jianziboy said:


> don't buy a qjtimer *i bought a pink one* and it has died the screen doesn't work



Well THERE'S your problem.


----------



## Olji (Aug 19, 2010)

Logan said:


> irontwig said:
> 
> 
> > Carson said:
> ...



i dont like big fonts , cuz i like invisible things


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 19, 2010)

rawr


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 19, 2010)

Don't buy a goldfish from Walmart, guys. Mine died.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 19, 2010)

hawkmp4 said:


> Don't buy a goldfish from Walmart, guys. Mine died.



Dude, food doesn't die.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 19, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> hawkmp4 said:
> 
> 
> > Don't buy a goldfish from Walmart, guys. Mine died.
> ...


No lies. It died. Doesn't even cut corners now.


----------



## Olji (Aug 19, 2010)

dont buy those balloons in the amusement parks, they explode when you chew on them


----------



## Olji (Aug 19, 2010)

hawkmp4 said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > hawkmp4 said:
> ...



rofl :tu:tu


----------



## ianini (Aug 19, 2010)

Gum advertised to last forever only lasts for ~5 minutes. Don't buy it.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 19, 2010)

hawkmp4 said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > hawkmp4 said:
> ...


This made me giggle.


----------



## Olji (Aug 19, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> hawkmp4 said:
> 
> 
> > ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> ...



it made me burst into laugh, and my family wondered what the heck i was doing, and they read and didnt understand (non-cubers you know :fp)


----------



## Edward (Aug 19, 2010)

Oljibe said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > hawkmp4 said:
> ...



Not a facepalm. 

Stop laughing so loud little jimmy. You're interrupting the television program.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Aug 19, 2010)

I wish NATO gringos go home was here.


----------



## Edward (Aug 19, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> I wish NATO gringos go home was here.



Ranzha's dad is a gringo.


----------



## zugohugo2 (Aug 19, 2010)

QJ timers are better. You probably slam your hands like super hard on them and then you break it .....


----------



## Olji (Aug 19, 2010)

Edward said:


> Oljibe said:
> 
> 
> > Stachuk1992 said:
> ...



NO! >: ( im wanna laugh, i will scream so you cant watch your telivishun thingy


----------



## ninjatachi (Aug 20, 2010)

don't take a plane, they crash.

don't drink water, i got choked last time.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Aug 20, 2010)

I think I'll still buy one. Thanks for the information.


----------



## akiramejin (Aug 20, 2010)

the pads on the back that keep it in place don't work on mine anymore. and I've also had problems with it not timing, and the display is kinda dim. I dunno, get one, since it's cheap. but if you have the money get a stackmat.


----------



## Chapuunka (Aug 20, 2010)

Replace the batteries if you're having problems.


----------



## Truncator (Aug 20, 2010)

dont buy orangina i bought some and drank it then i threw up


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Aug 20, 2010)

Truncator said:


> dont buy orangina i bought some and drank it then i threw up



Blasphemy.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Aug 20, 2010)

Don't buy a prostitute, she will bite your tongue off and you will beat her and go to jail.


----------



## MichaelP. (Aug 20, 2010)

Ashmnafa said:


> Don't buy a prostitute, she will bite your tongue off and you will beat her and go to jail.



I was scared. Won't you ever let that go?


----------

